# issues with user permissions....

## adramalech707

okay i am having issues with allowing say user adramalech from doing any network-tool command, emerge --sync, lspci command...

so what i am wanting is the normal user to do everything without needing sudo unless it is modifying files, ssh, and emerging packages, and running init.d scripta.....everything else i want to run without need permission is there an easy way to go about that or do i need to individually state each one???

like i cannot mount usb drives without sudo bu when i say add user to plugdev it doesn't know the plugdev group... etc...

----------

## richard.scott

can't you create a new group called "cmds" (or something).

put the user in that group and then change the ownership of the binary files in question to be in that group.

Rich

----------

## krinn

usermod user -aG portage

for drives (as you don't use the plugdev yet) it's in fstab, passing "users" to the fs

on my computer, portage is 250 and plugdev is 442 (if you wish dup default gentoo group id when you create them)

----------

## adramalech707

tyvm for your advice....

i will make sure to use that....

----------

